# Pics from today



## TylerStewart (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been meaning to get a fleet of new photos taken... I had a few minutes today and grabbed a few. I'm going to get more this weekend I'll add to this thread in the next few days. Here's a handful:

15" Female leopard tortoise






Elongated tortoise female





Leopards gettin' it done





18 month old rhino iguana





Wild caught leopard tortoise (1991 import)


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 4, 2010)

You take really great pictures! The shell on that 1st leopard is wild. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2010)

Love your pictures Tyler. I love that female Leopard Tortoise she's very beautiful.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2010)

There is no way to prove it, but I'd bet that last tort was captive raised over there and then imported. Even if you disregard the pyramiding, its just too pristine to be wild caught. There's no way that was living out in the bush in Africa.

Great pics either way. I hope to have a little colony of Rhinos one day. Glad to see you more active on the forum.


----------



## chadk (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler, I have to admit, after the last pic you posted..... I was afraid to open this post


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2010)

Really pics Tyler, I love the second one! Beautiful


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler how much does the last leopard weigh and how long is it?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pyramiding on a wild leopard...is this common? Must've been a baby when it was brought over...and that would seem to eliminate the 'genetics causes pyramiding' theory.

BTW, nice animals all around...I REALLY like the elongated...that face! The tortoise version of the black mamba!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 5, 2010)

Seiryu said:


> Tyler how much does the last leopard weigh and how long is it?



I don't really weigh them very often, but it's right around 11" in length. The guy I got it from bought it directly from an importer when a large shipment of them came in back in 1991 (I got it straight from that guy). He said it was this size when he got it, and hasn't grown since. I guess nobody will ever know the story of it while still in Africa. Seems a little difficult for me to believe it was raised there to be exported cheap when it was 10" (several years old at least at the time, if not 10+ years). He's had a gimpy back leg for years (doesn't really put weight on it) but is more active and a more active breeder than just about any leopard I have. 

There's plenty of photos of wild leopards with pyramiding.... Wild sulcatas with pyramiding are more rare, but with leopards it's more common in the wild than many people think. 

Chad, I don't blame you! I'll try not to let photos like that of you surface again.


----------



## terracolson (Jun 5, 2010)

nice photos!


----------



## PATMAN (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonderful pics and torts Tyler!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 5, 2010)

PATMAN said:


> Wonderful pics and torts Tyler!



Love your signature...kinda like a baby GAMERA


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 6, 2010)

Tried again today, but with the heat we're getting, not much is out and about looking for photos to be taken.... I'll keep tying, give me a few days. I did get a few today, though:

Cactus we are growing for transplant at another property we got recently. We are trying to chase/keep the wild rabbits out of it before planting. 





Baby sulcata at a few days old. It took us 2 years or more, but we have finally figured out a good way to keep them outdoors all summer and keep them below 95 degrees when it's 120 outside. The babies are just about the only tortoises that are active anymore when it's over 100 degrees. Trade secret, though, sorry!


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate those cactus eating rabbits. They are allow to live all they want outside my walls, but inside they are fair game. I've got lots of hungry mouths to feed.

What the heck do you mean trade secret?! This is the tortoise forum. There are no secrets here. If you've got a better way to house them and keep 'em happy, you need to share it Mister.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> I hate those cactus eating rabbits. They are allow to live all they want outside my walls, but inside they are fair game. I've got lots of hungry mouths to feed.
> 
> What the heck do you mean trade secret?! This is the tortoise forum. There are no secrets here. If you've got a better way to house them and keep 'em happy, you need to share it Mister.



Perhaps one of those gators would like a bunny wabbit heh-eh-eh-eh-eh-eh





Since when are misters a trade secret?


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Misters?!!! But they'll get shell rot and a URTI and DIE!!! The natural habitat where sulcatas come from is very hot and dry. I looked it up on the internet. There is a care sheet from 1996 that says so too. You HAVE to keep them very hot and dry ALL the time or they will just drop dead. If it says it on the internet, it must be true, right?








Disclaimer: For any new people that don't know me yet, this is absolutely 100% a joke.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pics! Love the elongated. If you tell us the trade secret we promise not to tell any one lol


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish misters were reliable enough for me to count on! They're fail one day and everything would die, so they're not a risk I would take. 

It has a lot to do with water, though, and the right combination of shade and shade cloth.... 

Give me a year to get the new place going, and a few select forum members are invited to come for a tour.... A few people I really trust, or a few really hot girls LOL.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

What if you don't trust me, BUT I can bring a few hot girls?

Really, hot girls won't be a problem at 120 degrees.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> What if you don't trust me, BUT I can bring a few hot girls?
> 
> Really, hot girls won't be a problem at 120 degrees.



In that case, they would get the tour but you have to wait in the car.


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2010)

Ty does not need encouragement here Tom... no more girls needed, he has a hard enough time handling the one he has


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

D'oh! Busted! Sorry Red. My wife would say the same thing...

Of course, I was only talking about bringing MY wife and 3 year old. They would be hot since its 120 there. And they are both girls... oh nevermind... the hole is just getting deeper and deeper...


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom,
How dare you suggest that I invite hot girls over. I would never think such a thing. 

:: sleeping on the couch tonight ::


----------



## terracolson (Jun 6, 2010)

Right on Sarah!!!!

Busted boys!!

Tyler did you and Sarah see the pic i posted of Ximon wearing his shirt? We both wore ours to Church today.... And we cant wait to were them to the STTC meeting JULY 17th

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15614.html


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 11, 2010)

Got a few more today to add to the thread:

Baby stars chowing down. These are about 1-2 weeks old. 










Tried to get some photos of the redfoots, but they never sit still unless they're drinking.... I spent a half hour trying to get in their faces and had terrible shots. 









Indian star female at the door to her hidebox. I have large PVC pipes buried that slope down to the back, and it stays nice and cool in there (no more than mid 90s when it's 110-115 outside) with dirt covering them up. They spend a lot of time sitting like this in the doorways. 





Baby redfoots getting some sun after a soak. No, they are not normally this crowded (look at me, already on damage control).


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

